# Distance from cabinets for cans



## Mike Finley

I want to make sure I have this right, if using can lights in a kitchen I usually put them 24 inches out from the walls (12 inches out from the cabinets) so they hit the edge of the counters. Wife is wanting them about 18 inches out from the walls, I've never put them that close to the cabinets (would put them 6 inches out from cabinets). These are 6 inch recessed cans. She is worried about dark counter tops. There is also going to be xenon under cabinet lighting.

Yay/nay?


----------



## Plan 9

Strictly a matter of taste. I would not do it, I would be afraid the ceiling would look too "busy" around the upper cabinets. I'd keep them 24" off the wall and the one over the sink 12".


----------



## mdshunk

I almost always center them at 18" from the wall. At 24, you're standing in your light, casting a shadow on the work. Naturally, you'll want to make sure that where ever you mount them, the trim of the can does not interfear with the crown (if any) on the cabinets. As Plan 9 says, however, it is a matter of taste. I see just as many plans from lighting designers that say 24 as say 18. It's up to you. If you're doing some pretty good undercabinet lighting, the exact placement of the cans becomes less of an issue. The undercabinet lights will fill in your shadows.

If you plan a can over the sink, I do centered at 6" if I don't know if they're getting a valance or not. If I'm sure that there will be no valance, then I do centered at 12". It is becoming more common lately to do 2 cans over the sink.


----------



## Speedy Petey

I agree. Tell her at 18" the counters will be darker than at 24".

I lay them out pretty much as Plan 9 described. 22"-24" out. 
Of course framing dictates the dimension of at least one row. Then I typically match the others.


----------



## Speedy Petey

I see Marc and I posted together. 

I must say, even though the counter tops are 24" deep, you rarely stand with your belly right against the counter. Typically you are away from the edge of the counter by 2"-3". The cone of light cast by the reflector is enough to overcome any shadows that may happen.
This said, 24" is the most I usually go.

Like I said, it is rare that you can get them exactly where you want. Framing is almost always in the way. 

Just my opinon.


----------



## mahlere

yeah, but california people ain't like the rest of this country. So, no offense, but not sure I'd listen to Plan 9.


----------



## Speedy Petey

mahlere said:


> yeah, but california people ain't like the rest of this country.


You can say that again!


----------



## mdshunk

mahlere said:


> yeah, but california people ain't like the rest of this country. So, no offense, but not sure I'd listen to Plan 9.


Well, they do have that Title 24 stuff to follow for kitchens, but none of his advice today was colored with any Title 24 perversions. I think Plan 9 gave some solid advice today, as he generally does.


----------



## mdshunk

Consequently, if you take your kitchen plan to a lighting showroom, they'll generally sit down with you and your wife and do your lighting plan for you. Electrician's like lighting plans... takes us out of the loop when someone needs someone else to blame.


----------



## A.W.Davis

I have remodeled probably 30 kitchens and 98% of the time I place my cans out 24"

I place my sink can 12" out and usually always keep that specific can on a seperate switch. From what I am reading it looks like you are remodeling your kitchen.....if you are planning on a can centered over the fridge I would bring that one further out especially if you have cabinet crown. I usually place the refer can at 32" off the wall for the refer.....you can see what I mean with the pic below

good luck.


----------



## skymaster

For what it is worth, I did my kitchen with 24" soffitts and put my cans at 18". Direct down lighting to the top with no shadows from your body.
At sink, can at 12" and also centered l to right. on 3' x 6' island centered on 3' and 2' from ends.


----------



## thom

I use the small eye-ball cans in kitchens. Use full height cabinets. The cans must be far enough back so the trims don't interfere with the cabinet doors. My kitchens are generally "U" shaped with one leg of the "U" being a penninsula. 6 cans works and looks great.


----------



## Eric K

If counter light is an issue, why not put in puck lights recessed into the bottoms of the cabinets? If you have flush panels with valence trim you really dont see the lights but they make it look great. Home Depot sells them in packs of three from Hampton Bay.
*I just read and saw you already planned on under cab lighting


----------

